# Now on eBay, Reading Standard, Royal Reading Tall Safety



## 47jchiggins (Nov 25, 2016)

Selling this early Reading Standard, Royal Reading. I picked it up in PA, I am going to assume that it was Mennonite owned as all the components, including the badge, were painted black. This is a tall frame, the seat post measured 24.5" and the head tube is 8". The saddle looks like a Troxel, Tip Top and the rear hub is a Morrow model A. The wheels are remarkably true and spin freely $785 plus the ride. 
For additional information, please see post in the Pre 33 section. 
Thanks,
Todd


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 25, 2016)

I have a soft rideable eagle tip top saddle top for this saddle


----------



## 47jchiggins (Nov 28, 2016)

Wheeled Relics said:


> I have a soft rideable eagle tip top saddle top for this saddle



I saw that, thanks for posting ........perhaps we can work a deal for the person who ends up with the bike! 
Todd


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 29, 2016)

nice bike i love it,do you have the tires that were on it?


----------



## 47jchiggins (Nov 29, 2016)

thehugheseum said:


> nice bike i love it,do you have the tires that were on it?



Sorry, no tires, what you see is what I have.
Todd


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 29, 2016)

were the rims black or did they get stripped?


----------



## 47jchiggins (Nov 29, 2016)

thehugheseum said:


> were the rims black or did they get stripped?



The red paint on the wheels was sprayed, red paint on spokes and nippels. I cleaned an area on the rear wheel (clad over wood) and I didn't see any other color. Did the same to front wheel which is wood, and exposed the wood with no clear color under the red.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Nov 30, 2016)

Now on eBay.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2016)

I was _really _tempted by this bike. If I had the extra cash & the room...well, you know. Best of luck with your sale.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Nov 30, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I was _really _tempted by this bike. If I had the extra cash & the room...well, you know. Best of luck with your sale.



Thanks Mike, I could put it on layaway........


----------

